# Are these symptoms of GERD?



## shelly_3319 (Oct 16, 2003)

hi! I've recently been diagnosed with IBS-C, which was a huge relief. However i still have other symptoms that aren't ibs and i was wondering if they were caused by gerd. Is gerd somehow related to IBS? The symptoms i'vr been having are a bad burning pain right at the top of my ribs as well as up higher in my chest. I constantly have sore throats especially when i first wake up. I also get a dry mouth and have difficulty swallowing sometimes, or my saliva gets thick and mucus-y. Has any one else had these symptoms? Are they caused by GERD? i'd appriciate any help! Thanks!


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

My gerd has me throwing up sour bile at any given time. I am on Regulin for that , it helps to empty out the stomach quicker. I also take Zantac 150 and Nexium. They help.


----------



## shelly_3319 (Oct 16, 2003)

so it probably is gerd then?


----------



## DavidLA (Nov 28, 2000)

Hi Shelly,-You may want to consider a few things. "IBS" is simply "diagnosed" by what they don't find & complaining of a few digestive problems & Pains.Once you've been given this wonderful news, you can either shuffle to more Conventional Drs. & most likely be told this same news or you can try to get better using your own judgement. YES!!! you can better!!!. After suffering for 20 plus years with both "IBS" and GERD. Being told numerous times that this is a life-long-chronic condition, blah, blah, blah. It is possible. There's endless things you can try. The majority of which is making changes in your dietand taking supplements. Some of the GERD symtoms I experienced were: heartburn, acid in my throat, constant sore throats, difficulty swallowing(dysphagia) sinus/facial pain, globus(sensation of a lump in my throat) & extreme weight loss & "IBS" I was told by numerous G.I Drs. that I had GERD & that I was either producing to much acid, or had a weak LES, or possible bile acids/enzymes were coming up. & if I didn't stay on the PPI'S I would do extreme damage to myself.It sounds like you have GERD also, Please consider checking out a book called No More Heartburn, by Dr. Sherry Rogers. It will change your life & definitely ease your symtoms if you follow her advice. Good Luck!!!!


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

David is right. He controls his with diet and asparagus (if I have that right). I have wiped mine out with a flavonoid supplement. From my experience, this can be beaten without resorting to lifelong medical prescriptions.Mark


----------



## DavidLA (Nov 28, 2000)

Mark,-I'm also taking a flavonoid supplement with breakfast and lunch. I also believe there's some benefits to it.


----------



## shelly_3319 (Oct 16, 2003)

Thanks for your help, i'll try some of those things


----------



## shelly_3319 (Oct 16, 2003)

DO you need to get diagnosed with GERD? My wonderful doctor already thinks im a hypocondriac, i dont want to go back to him with more problems. Im sure i have it as before i got IBS i never got heartburn or reflux, or the constant sore throats. It also started soon after the IBS did. WHat is the conection there? Are there any non-prescription drugs for this?(apart from mylanta which doesnt help me at all)


----------



## mom2byz (Nov 2, 2003)

Several of you mentioned that a flavinoid supplement helped your symptoms. What type of supplement should I look for and where is it available?


----------

